# South Australia 489 Provisional Visa



## Beatrice27 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi guys,

Me and my husband will move to Adelaide on 489 provisional visa. We do not want to wait 2 years to get permanent residency and I want to know if I live there on this 489 visa I can still apply for 190 visa for permanent residency?

We do not want to wait 2 years, because we want to make a baby and it will be nice to be born with australian citizienship and also to have medicare included.

My husband is the main applicant, but also they have my job listed on the South Australia supplementary skill list where they have the following comment: Offshore applicants Provisional 489 visa only. This means that if I am onshore I will be able to ask nomination for 190 visa?

Do you also know if 489 visa covers part of medicare services?

Thank you in advance,
Wish you all the best!
Beatrice


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Beatrice27 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Me and my husband will move to Adelaide on 489 provisional visa. We do not want to wait 2 years to get permanent residency and I want to know if I live there on this 489 visa I can still apply for 190 visa for permanent residency?
> 
> ...


No 489 does not cover medicare .
And also babies born during 489 stay will not be entertained with citizenship.

As per my knowledge while u will be on 489, u will be considered as OFFSHORE.


----------



## Beatrice27 (Jul 7, 2017)

Thank you for the response. So, if I do not hove permanent residency, but I live there I'll stilll be considered offshore?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Beatrice27 said:


> Thank you for the response. So, if I do not hove permanent residency, but I live there I'll stilll be considered offshore?


yup u will be considered as onshore applicant..


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi All,

Recently i applied for 489 state sponsorship nomination for south australia.(analyst Programmer)

I have lodged my application but i have a small doubt. For my occupation ,work experience and education i have submitted my ACS Skill assesement document.The doubt is should i need to submit my degree certificates and company work experience letter also.Please suggest which is correct .If i did wrong then how can i correct the error in application.


----------



## Beatrice27 (Jul 7, 2017)

arjunkumarrreddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Recently i applied for 489 state sponsorship nomination for south australia.(analyst Programmer)
> 
> I have lodged my application but i have a small doubt. For my occupation ,work experience and education i have submitted my ACS Skill assesement document.The doubt is should i need to submit my degree certificates and company work experience letter also.Please suggest which is correct .If i did wrong then how can i correct the error in application.


Hello,

In our case they requested the skill assessment letter and the education certificates. If you already applied for sponsorship you can edit your EOI and that send an e-mail to South Australia Immigration to tell them that you made changes in your EOI. To be sure you can ask them before if you need to add the education, but I think you need to add it, because you receive points for that. 

We had some problems, because they refused as the sponsorship the first time because we didn't make the 70 points that was requested for my husband job as a Systems Administrator and we didn't know. He had the skill assessment from ACS and over 6 years experience in the field, but ACS requested 6 years experience in order to equate his work and those 6 years it didn't count for points in our visa application. 

You need to check what is written in your ACS letter. There is a phrase that you are a skilled worker after a certain date. All the experience you have before that date it doesn't count for points.

I hope this information is helpful.

Please let me know if can help you with something else.


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

Beatrice27 said:


> Hello,
> 
> In our case they requested the skill assessment letter and the education certificates. If you already applied for sponsorship you can edit your EOI and that send an e-mail to South Australia Immigration to tell them that you made changes in your EOI. To be sure you can ask them before if you need to add the education, but I think you need to add it, because you receive points for that.
> 
> ...



How can i change the details in lodged application can you guide


----------



## Hmcvn (Nov 27, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> yup u will be considered as onshore applicant..


Dear Karanbansal, looking at your grant steps I see that you are granted super quick, just after 3 weeks! It must be direct grant right? So in your visa submission, did you have spouse's fundamental English?

I submitted visa with all docs last week including medi check and PCC, the only thing left is spouse English (fundamental) which I may need sometime to have it. Just wonder if this may delay the grant process. What do you think?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hmcvn said:


> Dear Karanbansal, looking at your grant steps I see that you are granted super quick, just after 3 weeks! It must be direct grant right? So in your visa submission, did you have spouse's fundamental English?
> 
> I submitted visa with all docs last week including medi check and PCC, the only thing left is spouse English (fundamental) which I may need sometime to have it. Just wonder if this may delay the grant process. What do you think?


Hi,
Mine is a direct grant without co contact. I have front loaded all the documents.
Yes, English for partner will delay the application as CO may contact you any time to provide it. So, process it fast to avoid any undesirable delays. 

342315 : Elec. trade worker
Age- 30 points*
IELTS 6 each - 0 Points
Bachelor's Degree- 15 Points
Positive skill assessment- 16th May 2017
EOI submitted ss + famiy- 08th June 2017 ( 489 )
ITA: 21st June 2017 (489 family)
EOI + SS(190) application : 15th Aug 2017
SS(190) ITA : 24th Aug 2017
Visa Lodge : 07 Sep 2017
Documents upload all : 07 sep 2017
Visa grants : 10 oct 2017
Ied : 1 sep 2018


----------



## Hmcvn (Nov 27, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi,
> Mine is a direct grant without co contact. I have front loaded all the documents.
> Yes, English for partner will delay the application as CO may contact you any time to provide it. So, process it fast to avoid any undesirable delays.


Thank you bro.


----------



## nvhcc89 (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm a software engineer that had my skill evaluation on 2015 with no points for my experience (at that time i had 3 years of experience) my Skill Evaluation will expire on this August, In This July I'm completing 5 years of service (5 points will add after deducting first two years of my service as a SE), MY brother in law is an Australian citizen (10 points in 489), so thought to go for 489 visa. Still im 28 and I have 6,6,6, in ielts with my bachelors degree (50 points). so i have 60 points.

Can anyone help me with some information , i know medicare won't be given for first two years (after 2 years of stay i can apply for the PR?)

And what would be the procedure for the PR apply after 2 years of stay, Do i need to do IELTS again? or what?

If i apply in this July, (with renewing my skill assessment), how long will it take to get the invitation (good and worst case)

Appreciate if someone could sort out these questions :help:


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Has anyone been invited as a Management consultant ?


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

bluebull2rhyme said:


> Can someone shed some lights on this.
> 
> 489 Provisional Visa South Australia says must work in a regional or low-population growth metropolitan area, Can a multinational company which do not have any registered office in South Australia be my employer? (Because most of the IT companies allow to work remotely).
> 
> Appreciate all your help.


I am not totally sure, but the things states look for are:

- If you have a lease under your name
- If you are using SA ATMs and doing your groceries or buying things in SA
- If you have friends there, to be able to tell the government you are living there

If you have those you should be living there. Hence, they mostly sure will be able to give you the visa.


----------



## fastfood1 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hey Guys,

So here is our situation:

We understand that Immigration SA requirement is to have one year of Skilled Experience within last three years for overseas 489 applicants. 

Now in our case, after completion of my Master's degree I have in total 3 years and 4 months of experience; however, VETASSESS has deducted 3 years from my experience for my field of studies not highly relevant to my occupation "Production Manager - Manufacturing - 133512" leaving only 4 months skilled experience in outcome. 

In this case, am I still eligible to apply for SA 489 or do I have to wait another 8 months to apply? 

I understand that I cannot claim complete 3.4 years experience with DIBP but some states like VICTORIA does accept complete experience without any skill assessment body deduction. 

I really appreciate your clarification in this matter. 

Thank you


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Need clarification. For 489 visa. Can someone stay in Adelaide even on 489.
Secondly, pls am confused I av 489 Tasmania too.am an agricultural scientists. Pls which is better for my occupation and family of 3. Tasmania or SA


----------



## Rohit_Australia (Feb 19, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> yup u will be considered as onshore applicant..


 so you have applied for 489 but got 190?


----------

